# Новая система исправления сколиоза



## NickolayS (15 Сен 2012)

Добрый вечер всем.Прочитал на английском сайте,о новой конструкции ApiFix разработанной в Израиле.Смотрел конференцию и видео,я так понял,что сколиоз корректируется почти полностью.Кто что думает?Посмотрите сайт ****


moderator: Удалена ссылка на коммерческий сайт, нарушающая Правила форума.


----------



## NickolayS (16 Сен 2012)

Пропишите в youtobe ApiFix


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (18 Сен 2012)

оччень интересная хреновина...
Вот только что делать с торсией при сколеозе...


----------



## andrey89 (18 Сен 2012)

мне кажется идея с зубьями гениальна,думаю все дальнейшие разработки будут строится именно на ней


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (18 Сен 2012)

но она не решает проблему торсии, а это ключевое


----------



## andrey89 (18 Сен 2012)

Видимо это разработка для детей у которых только начинается развиваться сколиоз , большие деформации ей наверно не исправить


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Сен 2012)

Там же и лекция есть.
ApiFix - Less Invasive Scoliosis Correction

Только непонятно как это сработает если подвижность не полная.
Получается сдела боковые функциональные снимки и можно предсказать на сколько все распмрямится.
А торсию, если сперва вывести даже  в ручную, то не удержит, позвонок сломает (имхо).
Потребуется строгий отбор.


----------



## NickolayS (20 Сен 2012)

andrey89 написал(а):


> Видимо это разработка для детей у которых только начинается развиваться сколиоз , большие деформации ей наверно не исправить


На изображениях показан хороший сколиоз. Если б увидеть прооперированных и пообщаться. Может там материал крепкий


----------



## NickolayS (20 Сен 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Там же и лекция есть.
> ApiFix - Less Invasive Scoliosis Correction
> 
> Только непонятно как это сработает если подвижность не полная.
> ...


Думаю для искревлений близко к 40 гр. у тех у кого есть деньги самый хороший вариант.


----------



## YuDTa (20 Сен 2012)

NickolayS написал(а):


> На изображениях показан хороший сколиоз. Если б увидеть прооперированных и пообщаться. Может там материал крепкий


Титановые стержни вдоль всего позвоночника ломаются иногда.  Так что материал -  не гарантия,  рассчитать  все очень точно надо до операции.


----------



## NickolayS (30 Сен 2012)

andrey89 написал(а):


> Видимо это разработка для детей у которых только начинается развиваться сколиоз , большие деформации ей наверно не исправить


Писал им на емеил,ответил человек Uri Arnin .Судя по его ответу как раз конструкция предназначена для больших деформаций.

И еще нет людей прооперированных."В коммерческое использование выйдет в течении 1-2 лет"


----------



## YuDTa (30 Сен 2012)

NickolayS написал(а):


> И еще нет людей прооперированных."В коммерческое использование выйдет в течении 1-2 лет"


Ну вот они за 2 года и разберутся, для каких деформаций она подойдет, больших или маленьких))) Хотя это не срок для таких серьезных выводов.


----------



## НатаIIIа (10 Авг 2018)

Вот уже прошло много лет и ApiFix прошли испытания в Европе и уже запатентовано... и используется. Но по России никаких отзывов. А английским я не владею. Может кто то что то разузнал об этой штуке.


----------



## Юля Денисова (21 Окт 2018)

согласна, что детям может и поможет а взрослым вряд ли


----------



## Cheicot (18 Мар 2021)

Добрый день. Тоже в поисках информации о цене операции и делают ли ее в России.


----------

